# Need a DIGICAM under 6K



## technoankur (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to buy a digicam basically for family clicks and party pics ! Can some suggest me a good buy at this time ! I need a good camera with good picture quality(i mean the clarity and resolution)

The video recording should be good one ! I'm not that uch into photgraphy but sometime i loves to click pics here and there also !

Suggest me some options please !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I think A495 suits you best, and it's VFM under 6k category.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 24, 2011)

A495 is previous generation. It has been replaced by the A800. Anyway, go for the A1200. It has a wider lens than the A800. It will help you more.


----------

